# snow foam



## cabman

i am looking into snow foam 

who makes the best gun and best foam 

do you have to make a mix 

is there a guide on here

many thanks


----------



## PJS

The lances are all pretty much the same, so it's whom you prefer to buy from.

Snow foam - Bilt Hamber Auto-foam, but others claim equally good results from Espuma, Valet Pro, Autobrite Direct, and if Auto Express magazine results are to be considered, then UltimateFinish's is yet another contender.

Mix - yes and no. Yes if using the max setting on the lance adjuster, no if you dial it back, using the "maths".

Guide - use the advanced search function with "bassologist" as thread starter, enjoy reading through the thread.


----------



## cabman

thanks

i will start some where

the gun i was looking at this 1

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Gilmour_Foamaster_II_1.html


----------



## Toplights

Can recomend the H/D one from Elite,worked sraight out of the box for me along with their snow foam.It does require a pressure washer though.


----------



## jimmy_b_84

Toplights said:


> Can recomend the H/D one from Elite,worked sraight out of the box for me along with their snow foam.It does require a pressure washer though.


i've just bought that one, ordered it yesterday:thumb: i'll be using mine with bilt-hamber foam and nilfisk C120 extra note when bying from elite comes with 1lt free of snow foam

i will post my results


----------



## Blazebro

I've used mine a couple of times, not with snow foam, but cheapo car wash. First time was with Halfords own brand, didn't really do as expected. Second time had a mess about with it and got the settings sussed. Again I was using Halford own shampoo and it did ok as a pre wash.

Yesterday used again with Tesco Pink Wheels and I have to admit, it was pretty good. OK it wasn't spotless, but it didn't leave too much behind leaving the water in my buckets clearer than I would expect.

Today, I got BH Autofoam delivered.............................


----------



## dazzlers82

i have the elite one used with elite snow foam an now with bh auto foam :thumb:


----------



## Fastmonkey

I use Elite's Snow Foam and it does a nice job. Got my Gun from Clean Your Car.


----------



## PJS

That's not thick enough FM - you need more foam in the solution or dial the adjuster back to higher suction rate.


----------



## PJS

cabman said:


> thanks
> 
> i will start some where
> 
> the gun i was looking at this 1
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Gilmour_Foamaster_II_1.html


Those are okay if you have half decent mains pressure, and subsequently through your hosepipe, but even at that, it's still not a patch on the type you use attached to the pressure washer trigger.


----------



## Fastmonkey

PJS said:


> That's not thick enough FM - you need more foam in the solution or dial the adjuster back to higher suction rate.


Interesting.......... I put about an inch of foam mixture in my bottle and top up with warm water........ I was a bit concerned about using too much foam and it stripping the wax protection off ? Any help on foam mixture quantities gratefully received. I have read the full cubic volume snow foam thread but I can't be doing with maths !! :lol:


----------



## PJS

Bother your backside - there's no reason not to.
I think I may have mentioned the alternative approximation method using the PW's specs for flow rate, and measuring the amount used out of the lance container in 30 seconds, then converting to minutes for both, and doing the maths on those numbers.
See what that gives for a 3-4% strength of whatever foam brand you've got there.


----------



## cabman

i was right you have got to mix it 

where i am i have my small unit now:thumb::thumb::thumb: the water is borehole water with loads of pressure


----------



## cabman

i have got 5 Lt of snow foam 
i am going to use it tomorr


----------



## Danno1975

Fastmonkey said:


> I use Elite's Snow Foam and it does a nice job. Got my Gun from Clean Your Car.


That looks like the results I get on my Nilfisk using Megs Hyper wash in their supplied detergent spray bottle. Would it be worth using a snow foam in this?, would it produce better results?, I suppose it might be worth while just to save money, ie 5 litres of snow foam is cheaper than Megs Hyper wash?.

What do you all think?.

Not in the market for a foam lance at the mojo...

PS nice car....


----------



## Blazebro

Tried the Bult hamber stuff today. Put 1-1.5 inches in the bottle, filled up and away I went. It didn't seem to foam all that well, but I've read on here that it dosen't, but it should still give good cleaning power. Left to dwell, although it say's up to 8 minutes?????? mine lasted 1 if that. Anyway went and left longer to see what happend bfore jetting off.

I have to say I'm not overly impressed. It didn't shift as much as I expected and left the body work streaky. 

When I wash the wifes car I'm going to try Tesco Pink wheels again, just as a comparison, but I found this to be foamier and dwell longer on the bodywork. However I did use a third of the bottle, so the comparison may not be fair. 

Has anyone tried or use the Carwash'n'wax citrus snow foam?


----------



## chillly

me too ive just used bh this week and evn 2 inches does not make thick foam and yes i had streaks, but tried it straight after with 1.5 and a splash of zaino shampoo and bobs your uncle no streaks. dwell time is about 3mins max for me but it depends how dirty your car is. ie more dirt more dwell, less dirt less dwell. autobrite snow foam is fab and thick, but i think the bh has the edge over autobrite for its cleaning power, but maybe a mix of both would be could be the ticket. but i do miss that creamy foam from autobrite. g220 is the fella for working out the maths for this stuff.:thumb::lol:


----------



## gregb

Danno1975 said:


> That looks like the results I get on my Nilfisk using Megs Hyper wash in their supplied detergent spray bottle. Would it be worth using a snow foam in this?, would it produce better results?, I suppose it might be worth while just to save money, ie 5 litres of snow foam is cheaper than Megs Hyper wash?.
> 
> What do you all think?.
> 
> Not in the market for a foam lance at the mojo...
> 
> PS nice car....


I doubt you would get thicker foam using a different snow foam with your set up. I use MEGS Hyperwash all the time with a HD lance and you can make the foam like cream cheese if you wish. I would suggest its your application method (i.e not a proper foam lance) that is preventing the results you are hoping for.


----------



## -Kev-

gregb said:


> I doubt you would get thicker foam using a different snow foam with your set up. I use MEGS Hyperwash all the time with a HD lance and you can make the foam like cream cheese if you wish. I would suggest its your application method (i.e not a proper foam lance) that is preventing the results you are hoping for.


+1 , invest in a proper foam lance for decent foam


----------



## chillly

gregb can you post a pic of your megs wash like foam plus cheese as im :doublesho you can get foam from the megs hyp wash.  

by the way i loved that cheese line :thumb: chill:lol:


----------



## -Kev-

chillly said:


> gregb can you post a pic of your megs wash like foam plus cheese as im :doublesho you can get foam from the megs hyp wash.
> 
> by the way i loved that cheese line :thumb: chill:lol:


polishedbliss use hyper wash in their foam lance alot iirc


----------



## gregb

chillly said:


> gregb can you post a pic of your megs wash like foam plus cheese as im :doublesho you can get foam from the megs hyp wash.
> 
> by the way i loved that cheese line :thumb: chill:lol:


I don't have any pics of the hyperwash but I'll make as thick as possible just to show you how thick you can make it, I'll take some pics at the weekend. :thumb:

Oh one thing though, don't eat it as it won't taste like cream cheese :lol:


----------



## cabman

i used the snow foam today 
i don't think i got the mix right 
my bottle is 500 ml i used 100 ml off snow foam 
should i use more snow foam in the mix 
but it did get all the dirt and bird crap of the car after a wash down


----------



## -Kev-

i take it that was'nt in a foam lance - get a refund if it was..


----------



## Guest

fiestadetailer said:


> i take it that was'nt in a foam lance - get a refund if it was..


:lol:


----------



## -Kev-

i was trying to sound serious..


----------



## chillly

your so funny you mame me :wave: and your a detailing :devil:


----------



## -Kev-

this is the sort of thing your looking for with a foam lance:










:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

chillly said:


> your so funny you mame me :wave: and your a detailing :devil:


:lol:

@ cabman - was'nt trying to take the pi$$ or anything, but if that is out of a foam lance from a trader on here used with a pressure washer, there must be something wrong with it IMO


----------



## gregb

cabman said:


> i used the snow foam today
> i don't think i got the mix right
> my bottle is 500 ml i used 100 ml off snow foam
> should i use more snow foam in the mix
> but it did get all the dirt and bird crap of the car after a wash down


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gug54321

cabman said:


> i used the snow foam today
> i don't think i got the mix right
> my bottle is 500 ml i used 100 ml off snow foam
> should i use more snow foam in the mix
> but it did get all the dirt and bird crap of the car after a wash down


i get more foam out my winkie in the toilet lol!


----------



## chillly

fiestadetailer said:


> this is the sort of thing your looking for with a foam lance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


that looks like cheese my man


----------



## -Kev-

chillly said:


> that looks like cheese my man


i'm not volunteering to try a bit though


----------



## cabman

wot mix do i have to do 

i did use it with a pressure washer too

i will let you of this time


----------



## -Kev-

i used about an inch of foam and topped up the rest of the bottle in the above pic...


----------



## Edward101

fiestadetailer said:


> i used about an inch of foam and topped up the rest of the bottle in the above pic...


and add a squirt of shampoo in for good measure :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

since we are showing snow foam pictures.. 



















Just a few..... using elite snow foam and foam lance via a PW

:thumb:


----------



## Fastmonkey

Has anyone got a set of shots that go......
Here is my snowfoam bottle
here is how much foam I put in
here is how much water I top up with
here it is on the car

type thing........


----------



## 98m3/4

^ That is a good idea... 

Very interested in seeing that.

Some of us are visual learners. LOL


----------



## Guest

Fastmonkey said:


> Has anyone got a set of shots that go......
> Here is my snowfoam bottle
> here is how much foam I put in
> here is how much water I top up with
> here it is on the car
> 
> type thing........


But it differs entirely on what pressure washer you are using, as well as what foam lance, therefore it wouldn't be much relevance


----------



## 98m3/4

Valid argument G220..... But maybe for guys who are trying to set something up they could utilize the input to make the correct purchase.


----------



## Fastmonkey

98m3/4 said:


> Valid argument G220..... But maybe for guys who are trying to set something up they could utilize the input to make the correct purchase.


Good point ^

In addition they could take this as a base and then make adjustments to suit, different pw's, types of foam etc. so it is just a rough guide.


----------



## martyp

I have a foam lance from CYC, attached to a Karcher.

With the 1ltr bottle I put 2/10 of pH nutral snow foam in and fill the rest with water. Dial on the lance is set about 3/4 of the way. 

I'll take some pics of this at the weekend.


----------



## 98m3/4

^ Thanks martyp

I am still adjusting my combo and will be playing with it this morning - still not 9am here yet... lol... but will include my settings as well.


----------



## Fastmonkey

martyp said:


> I have a foam lance from CYC, attached to a Karcher.
> 
> With the 1ltr bottle I put 2/10 of pH nutral snow foam in and fill the rest with water. Dial on the lance is set about 3/4 of the way.
> 
> I'll take some pics of this at the weekend.


Thanks and good point re the dial position. Just to clarify when you say 3/4 of the way you mean 3/4 of the way to the + ?


----------



## chillly

fellas i think this has turned into a great thread!!!! with the added bonus of being light hearted and good fun too. plus good pics of nice cars which is why we are all here. even though they are covered in foam. some more than others. great idea to show how much foam from how much foam. as a rough, rough, rough, rough, rough, rough guide of course. again thanks fellas for making this a very enjoyable read. chillly  :thumb::thumb::lol:

p.s bet the traders are rubbing there hands together all these extra washes with foam. i foam mine every time as i love giving the neighbours something to chat about ha ha


----------



## PJS

Auto-foam through the Makita HW131 with the red dial version Autobrite lance, after about 2.5 mins.
I think around 200mls was used, and by about 5 mins, only the roof and bonnet had a reasonable amount of foam still on them, the rest was 90% bare.


----------



## danny2009

what are these lance's for pressure washes. i was looking into getting a guilmore but do people advise against this and just buy a pressure washer and lance. do you have to buy a special lance for them or do some come with them

i have had a look at some and it says its got variable spray lance, soap dispenser bottle is this what i need ?

sorry for all the questions im a newbie


----------



## chillly

danny have you stopped reading already . have you got your cards near by. imo pressure washer snow foam lance and snow foam. lots to choose from. just make sure your lance fits your pressure washer. lots of shops on here and they are verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry helpful. :thumb::lol:

i use most of them but at the mo david will do you a good deal at www.perfectlycleaned.co.uk


----------



## grant_evans

i see so many posts asking how the dial should be adjusted, is it really that hard to work out? squirt the lance at the car and adjust the dial till you get a good result!


----------



## -Kev-

grant_evans said:


> i see so many posts asking how the dial should be adjusted, is it really that hard to work out? squirt the lance at the car and adjust the dial till you get a good result!


agree - simples!


----------



## Stuhil

*Professionals opinion of Snow Foam*

Hi folks!

Just read through the postings here re Snow Foam...I note in other threads some people make mention of Snow Foam being detrimental to your LSP...I wash my car once or twice a week and so in an effort to reduce swirls I decided to order Megs Hyper and a dispenser from Polished Bliss (still not arrived despite taking a day off work!)...What is the professionals view?...Should I just stick with my AG Shampoo and mitt and return the products (when they arrive)?...should I use the dispenser to apply my AG Shampoo?...or is it quite safe to use the Megs Snow Foam once or twice a week without speeding the degradation of my LSP

Your thoughts...though no penny on offer

PS..I have a domestic Karcher KB5050 which has two shampoo dispensing bottles built in to the body of the unit.


----------



## -Kev-

Stuhil said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Just read through the postings here re Snow Foam...I note in other threads some people make mention of Snow Foam being detrimental to your LSP...I wash my car once or twice a week and so in an effort to reduce swirls I decided to order Megs Hyper and a dispenser from Polished Bliss (still not arrived despite taking a day off work!)...What is the professionals view?...Should I just stick with my AG Shampoo and mitt and return the products (when they arrive)?...should I use the dispenser to apply my AG Shampoo?...or is it quite safe to use the Megs Snow Foam once or twice a week without speeding the degradation of my LSP
> 
> Your thoughts...though no penny on offer
> 
> PS..I have a domestic Karcher KB5050 which has two shampoo dispensing bottles built in to the body of the unit.


snow foam does'nt strip wax off. to get proper foam your going to need a proper foam lance as well, using foam weekly is a great way to do a tochless wash - a few layers of foam with dwell time between rinising / reapplying and a rinse at the end with an open ended hose to sheet the water off will give you a clean car - if its not too dirty to begin with anyway


----------



## smegal

When I was at autosmart I was playing with different snow foams and they completely stopped my autoglym EGP and UDS from beading. I ended up getting some autosmart duette as that didn't stop the beading. 

Am I doing something wrong or should I just use a better protection product?


----------



## -Kev-

smegal said:


> When I was at autosmart I was playing with different snow foams and they completely stopped my autoglym EGP and UDS from beading. I ended up getting some autosmart duette as that didn't stop the beading.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or should I just use a better protection product?


probably because there foam contains TFR..


----------



## smegal

Ah is that where I am going wrong? The hazsafe one of the products I was using is a full on TFR.


----------



## -Kev-

smegal said:


> Ah is that where I am going wrong? The hazsafe one of the products I was using is a full on TFR.


that would be good to use if you wanted to strip all the protection off to start over again with a new wax or whatever, but to clean the car and keep the protection two foams i like are valet pro ph neutral and bilt hamber auto foam


----------



## chillly

fiestadetailer said:


> probably because there foam contains TFR..


:wave: spot on again, o by the way mate i was still laughing today:thumb:

:lol:

p.s a detailing dicky bird told me you may be taking delivery of a new RS. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry nice. :thumb:


----------



## Stuhil

fiestadetailer said:


> ...going to need a proper foam lance as well,


Thanks Fiestadetailer...I've ordered (and still await) the HD Foam Lance as offered by Polished Bliss...is this what you would call a 'proper' foam lance?


----------



## -Kev-

Stuhil said:


> Thanks Fiestadetailer...I've ordered (and still await) the HD Foam Lance as offered by Polished Bliss...is this what you would call a 'proper' foam lance?


oh yes  ive got a cleanyourcar lance - AFAIK they are all basically the same as each other.


----------



## -Kev-

chillly said:


> :wave: spot on again, o by the way mate i was still laughing today:thumb:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> *p.s a detailing dicky bird told me you may be taking delivery of a new RS. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry nice*. :thumb:


who told you that chilly? i'm not getting one until next year (not the new shape one either)..


----------



## chillly

if it puts cheese on your car like Fiestadetailers. then o yes it is :thumb: 

what you think chaps shall we get Fiestadetailer some crackers to go with his cheese. :thumb::thumb::lol:


----------



## chillly

fiestadetailer said:


> who told you that chilly? i'm not getting one until next year (not the new shape one either)..


last night I was dreaming about jetseal 109 when it just came to me like a vision. :thumb::lol:


----------



## -Kev-

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

all snowfoam contains TFR by definition, it removes traffic film. Usually when they are designated a "TFR" though, that should ring an alarm bell.


----------



## Guest

smegal said:


> When I was at autosmart I was playing with different snow foams and they completely stopped my autoglym EGP and UDS from beading. I ended up getting some autosmart duette as that didn't stop the beading.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or should I just use a better protection product?


Did you reapply your EGP and UDS inbetween trying the different snowfoams then? Otherwise if one "brought back the beading" then the others couldn't have fully removed it could they?


----------



## -Kev-

G220 said:


> all snowfoam contains TFR by definition, it removes traffic film. Usually when they are designated a "TFR" though, that should ring an alarm bell.


+1 we sell comma TFR at work and i had a read of the 'ingredients' on the back and it contains some pretty harsh stuff - acid of some sort too if i remember correctly..:doublesho


----------



## Guest

Snow Foam IS TFR, just with more foamer added.

Having used a few SF's I stick with BH AutoFoam or Espuma.

Once they have gone will try Megs Hyperwash.


----------



## smegal

G220 said:


> Did you reapply your EGP and UDS inbetween trying the different snowfoams then? Otherwise if one "brought back the beading" then the others couldn't have fully removed it could they?


Well I was confused as to why it stopped beading so I re polished it then tested strips of different cleaners on the bonnet. The results were quite surprising.


----------



## Guest

Bet they wernt :lol:

Done the same as you, hence the ones I stick with :thumb:


----------



## martyp

Ok so I done a quick snow foam session earlier - it was raining at the time (lightly) so the foam is as far as I went.

Now I just bought a PW on Monday, my old one died ages 3 months ago and I wanted to get back into the foaming! The last time I used it I had about 8 coats of Zaino (combi of Z5, Z2, CS) and it really stuck to the paint. Now I have one coat of Zym0l Vintage and the foam runs off quicker.

Anyways:

Here is what I have, CYC foam lance & ValetPro pH neutral Foam (The top of the blue line is how much foam I put in). Now due to the problems with it running off to quick, I took one turn anti-clockwise off from the max foam position on the lance.









^^ NOTE: This mix was made about 3 months ago, hence why its not full. I'll get three washes now with my current settings from the 1L bottle.

Foam on (2 mins later):


















And Rinsed (6 mins after application):


















This left a pretty clean finish, some dirty streaks remained but overall it looks clean including the wheels. But this car only does 45 miles a week, although it never stopped raining this week, in fact it still hasn't!! :lol:

Hope that helps?


----------



## helmetvonthrob

So what would people recommend as a foaming lance and foam that will work with an ordinary hose pipe?


----------



## martyp

Gilmore and either Snow Foam (any kind) or Megs HyperWash. 

Foam you get depends on your water pressure, the more the better.


----------



## -Kev-

helmetvonthrob said:


> So what would people recommend as a foaming lance and foam that will work with an ordinary hose pipe?


a foam lance is for using with a pressure washer, not a normal hose


----------



## Philip

matt1263 said:


> Snow Foam IS TFR, just with more foamer added.


It's not very effective if that's the case.

I've been using my new foam lance. The lance works as it should and the foam is thick and clings well, but it doesn't touch traffic film even after two applications, rinsing with the pressure washer each time.

I'm not convinced it's a worthwhile step unless the dirt on the car is fairly fresh.


----------



## gug54321

heres mine after a couple of minutes of foaming, 1 inch of snowfoam topped up with water, on a bosche 1250 pw


----------



## Scotch

danny2009 said:


> what are these lance's for pressure washes. i was looking into getting a guilmore but do people advise against this and just buy a pressure washer and lance. do you have to buy a special lance for them or do some come with them
> 
> i have had a look at some and it says its got variable spray lance, soap dispenser bottle is this what i need ?
> 
> sorry for all the questions im a newbie


Hi

Have a look at this post. Someone else was asking along the same lines.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1713343&posted=1#post1713343

Cheers:thumb:

PS... you know there are days when I should read the whole post first...


----------



## chillly

gregb. whre are those pics of the megs hyper cheese? :lol: chillly


----------



## -Kev-

^^^^ :lol: :lol:


----------



## chillly

gregb. whre are those pics of the megs hyper cheese? chillly


----------



## cabman

i still got the same problem with the snow foam 
i guess it most be the pressure washer 
i tryed different mixs still the same 

i will buy a gun :speechles:speechles


----------



## -Kev-

^^^^ thought you were using a foam lance already?  what pressure washer do you have? higher the flow rate the better the foam


----------



## chillly

cabman dont buy a gun, get a pressure washer and a hd foam lance and snow foam. 
tescos are doing a nice karcher half price at the mo:thumb:

cabman you better hurry or the snow will be here before you get sorted then you wont need it:thumb: o my god its nearly winter.  :lol:chillly

fiestadetailer:wave:


----------



## -Kev-

evening chilly  (don't say the 'W' word - miserable what-name) :lol:


----------



## cabman

i have this pressure washer

http://www.sealey.co.uk/PLPageBuild...n=pc2950&fulltextsearch=&category=0&cmdGo=Go!

i did not pay that for it


----------



## chillly

you will have to speak to one of the traders and ask them for the correct snow foam lance for that pressure washer, ok big boy.:thumb:

i got mine from mark from autobrite. or www.perfectlycleaned.co.uk

there all the same i think:thumb::lol:


----------



## cabman

thanks 

i will speak to Elite Car Care 

to see if he knows 

:wave::wave:


----------



## chillly

:thumb:good luck and let us know how you get on with pics of your foam:lol:


----------



## feeesh^^

Great thread guy's, learned quite a bit on here!

Just placed an order at Clean Your Car for some Valet Pro - PH Neutral Snow Foam and some other misc things (Detail Brush and such).

I will order a HD Foam Lance from Polished Bliss tomorrow when I figure out wich Kracher adapter I need.

Cheers,

Benji


----------



## kuzaweed

I use a Karcher PW and a Foam Lance which i purchased of Ebay, i use roughly about 1.5'' of snow foam. 

my question is, do you have to let the foam set for examples sake 6 mins or can u apply the foam onto the vechile and go over the car with two lamb wool wash mits, focusing on the bottom half the vechile and then Powerwashing the whole car down? 

i reason i do this is i have seen car wash's who use this technique and wonder whether it is good practise or whether i should jus let the foam set on the car for 6mins and then wash off?

help ..thanks guys!


----------



## -Kev-

kuzaweed said:


> I use a Karcher PW and a Foam Lance which i purchased of Ebay, i use roughly about 1.5'' of snow foam.
> 
> my question is, do you have to let the foam set for examples sake 6 mins or can u apply the foam onto the vechile and go over the car with two lamb wool wash mits, focusing on the bottom half the vechile and then Powerwashing the whole car down?
> 
> i reason i do this is i have seen car wash's who use this technique and wonder whether it is good practise or whether i should jus let the foam set on the car for 6mins and then wash off?
> 
> help ..thanks guys!


can't see why not. although I would foam, allow to dwell then rinse, then foam again before picking a mitt up


----------



## kuzaweed

so basically apply a two stage foam on the car, how long do you normally let the foam dwell on the car untill u rinse or does it generally depend on the amount of dirt on the car.


----------



## Bigge

I allow to dwell till it gets thin, usualy around 4-6 mins then rinse and take a good look. If it needs a touch wash then I foam up again (or shampoo) and go for it with the mitts. I am currently undergoing tests with different mix's but its very simple to do. 
A little tip btw, the 1litre bottles of snow foam appear to fit straight onto the lance, so dont throw them away


----------



## -Kev-

kuzaweed said:


> so basically apply a two stage foam on the car, how long do you normally let the foam dwell on the car untill u rinse or does it generally depend on the amount of dirt on the car.


usually about five minutes, once I've used a brush for the doorshuts, fuel filler area, grilles, badges etc


----------



## kuzaweed

ive bought a foam gun and 5l foam bottles (X2) and it hasn't got any instructions regarding how much to put into the gun , do the majority of valeters/detailers work on personal experience of how much to use? because when ever i valet friends/familys cars alot of them think i use 2 much snow foam????


----------



## -Kev-

usually personal preference. an inch of foam topped up with water is enough for me normally


----------



## Ville

I typically do touchless wash once a month. The problem is that the snow foams I am using (Valet Pro PH Neutral and Elite Snow Foam) aren't effective enough since they don't even loosen the grime that have been there for three weeks. So, are there better snow foams that wouldn't strip the wax or do I have to use degreaser since I'm not able to wash my car more often?


----------



## Veracocha

I tried snow foam (Valet Pro) today for the first time and was actually embarrased at how much foam covered my car and my driveway, people in the street staring and then my daughter came out taking the pee out of me. You literally could not tell it was a red car. I thought I would have to scrape it off. Great fun.


----------



## -Kev-

Ville said:


> I typically do touchless wash once a month. The problem is that the snow foams I am using (Valet Pro PH Neutral and Elite Snow Foam) aren't effective enough since they don't even loosen the grime that have been there for three weeks. So, are there better snow foams that wouldn't strip the wax or do I have to use degreaser since I'm not able to wash my car more often?


attempting to do a touchless wash once a month is a bit optimistic really - unless its a garage queen that is.
once a week is more like it then normal shampoo should do the job depending how dirty the car is


----------



## Planet Admin

Auto brite i think it is. They do a nice cap. where you can thin and thick out the foam. My uncles got a bit. I've used it on his car. :thumb:


----------



## weescotsman

Veracocha said:


> I tried snow foam (Valet Pro) today for the first time and was actually embarrased at how much foam covered my car and my driveway, people in the street staring and then my daughter came out taking the pee out of me. You literally could not tell it was a red car. I thought I would have to scrape it off. Great fun.


haha. I know what you mean. I tried Valet pro for the first time today as well. I couldn't believe the difference from the stuff I used before, so much thicker at the same dilution rate and settings. Don't know if it cleaned any better though, but looked great.


----------



## NeilG40

It looked like it might rain today so I didn't bother getting the pressure washer out. After washing the water in the rinse bucket was noticeably dirtier than when I use foam (valet pro).


----------

